# RootzWiki Yahoo Fantasy Football League



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Sign up for the RootzWiki Yahoo Fantasy Football League!

League ID: 643362
Password: Android

The regular season is quickly approaching, so sign up now! Please only sign up if you plan on remaining active.

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/register/joinprivateleague_league_select?.scrumb=


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm in... Looking forward to a great football season!

OceansideJags


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm n lets get this show going..

Calis legends

OMFGB DX


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm down.. never done this before.. always wanted to.. its free right?


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

airforcegeek said:


> I'm down.. never done this before.. always wanted to.. its free right?


Yeah its free Jus go 2 yahoo n join the leauge its gonna b fun

OMFGB DX


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

We still have plenty of slots open for anyone still looking for a league! Click the link and enter 643362 for the League ID and Android as the password.

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/register/joinprivateleague_league_select?.scrumb=


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

since when does Rootzwiki, talk about fantasy football. Unless this a free fantasy football giveaway.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm signed up...new Rootzwiki too.


----------



## KaiKanE (Jun 24, 2011)

Signed up. ID Born 2 Hustle


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

So it works?


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

Need one more player to have an even number of teams... Any takers?


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

We made it to 8 teams! I scheduled the draft for the latest available draft before the season starts Thursday. It is scheduled for 5:45pm on Wednesday. If the time doesn't work for anyone I apologize, but the options are pretty limited unless we skipped the first week. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

We're at 9 teams now... Need another to make it even!


----------



## dscarfogliero (Jun 14, 2011)

I know a lot of you couldn't make the draft today like myself. But who really only has one fantasy team, so I create a league with the draft tonight! Join now! http://www.fleaflicker.com/nfl/league?leagueId=115861

Password: football


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

dscarfogliero said:


> I know a lot of you couldn't make the draft today like myself. But who really only has one fantasy team, so I create a league with the draft tonight! Join now! http://www.fleaflicker.com/nfl/league?leagueId=115861
> 
> Password: football


Joined this one, and missed that draft too, FAIL!


----------

